# How young is too young to learn to dive?



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

My kids are still very young being 2 and 5 but I was curious as to when it would be appropriate to teach them how to dive. My 5 year old has been able to snorkel before he learned to really swim well. Dad is a fish and is in the water every second he can. The 2 year is a land dweller like me so I when should I expect to have to shell out $$$ for dive lessons for the 5 year old. 

I saw that some of you started diving at age 10 and 11. Is that average? Guess I could ask MBT but thought I would ask ya'll first.

Thanks

Kari


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They certify junior divers at age 12 now I believe.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

There is no "legal" minimum, but most organizations have a minimum age below which they will not teach a child. The actual diving part is not the issue, it's understanding the physiology, being able to run the charts and understand what they tell you, etc. I personally learned at 13 (back in 78) when NASDS was king of the hill for dive training...it was physically and mentally much more demanding that the course my wife just did (PADI or NAUI...I can't recall which). A mature 10 year old mught be able to comprehend the information, while an immature 16 year old might not be a good candidate for diving.

Harry


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats kinda what I expected...I'm older than 16 but I can't quite fathom all the charts and pressures and stuff that ya'll do... andI am a drainage engineer.

Thanks for the feedback. I know my son will be an avid freediver long before he will be able to tank dive. I guess a pre-requisite for diving is you have to be able to carry the tank on your back up the dive ladder. I've seen you big guys struggle with that one.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The minimum age to get certified is 10. Some 10 year olds are ready, some are not.

There arediscussions concerning the physiology of diving and how it may affect development in kids much younger than 10. Lung developmentandbone developmentare the primary concerns that usually come up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummmmm.......Carry? WHo is the "big guys" you seen struggling with the gear???oke


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

The guys at MBT are the BEST in my book. Big Rich was very good with the class we had. They will be glad to answer any questions you might have and you will go away very satisfied.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Her husband is Saltwater Dave...or nachldave. He goes to MBT laready, so she knows where the best instructors are!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Drainage Girl (8/30/2008)*I've seen you big guys struggle with that one.




really? thats surprising since i can get up the ladder just fine. to give u an idea on my size im 15 about 5' 8" weight about 120 and have 6% body fat. im built like a stick my first few dives when i had just turned 14 were rough getting up though.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

when i get certified it was minimum of 12 years age and that was 10 years ago..but thanksto my father i already knew how to dive as he would let me dive in the pool ( but i had to clean it ) and dive aroudn ft mcrea and what not so when i took the class i was ready. . 

i would make sure they are old enough to realize the responsibilities of diving. it is very dangerous and not all 10 year olds or 12 years olds are old enough to realize it.. and big enough to carry all the gear around


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

No disrespect on the big guys...or anybody for that matter. I just was making a point that you have to be fit to carry that much weight when you are all wet and tired from the dive. I myself wouldn't be able to do it without help.

I have to add that MBTis very awesome. :bowdown Dave is a regular at the shop and I have come along on a few occasions. They are very helpful and gave me alot of good info on the different types of fins and what would work best for me versus what would be good for Dave. They don't force on you the expensive stuff just to make sale. They are very cool and I highly recommend them.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I had my son certified with MBT. He took the SSI course and the instructor there was really good with him. At the time he was a mature 10 y.o. but he did have trouble finding one of the rental BC's used for trainingthat he could keep a 60 CFM tank on his back without it trying to roll to the side. Fritz went and opened a brand new one for us and said "Be careful and have fun". Needless to say, I bought all my equipment from him then and still do.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome pics...can't wait for Andy to experience that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

H2O Mark, those are some awesome pictures of your boy diving! Trust me when I tell you, that he will cherish this for the rest of his life. I have had the opportunity to dive with my dad since I was 12 and it is something that I will always remember (for better or worse!) Glad to see you are passing the sport on! 

As far as getting kids certified, I have taught as young as 10. Bottomline is some are ready and some are not. In all honesty I would say that the top 3 problems with certifying children are 1. ability to comprehend the academics and the dangers of diving, 2. physical ability to handle the gear, 3. ability to be a reliable buddy to someone else. Some 10 year olds hit the water and never look back. They outshine the adults in every aspect of the training.We have taught several forum members children to dive and they have all done an outstanding job. FishinFL's son Tyler took to the class like you wouldn't believe. Tyler not only outshined most of the adults in the water, but in the classroom as well. You could tell that Reese had really prepared him for the trainging. My dad and I have taught groups of Young Marines, Venture Scouts, Boy Scouts and several other groups that range in ages from 10-18. It really depends on the kid. If they are ready, they are ready. If they are not, they are not, and it has to be their decision.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Carry! I was only pokin fun at ya about the big guys strugglin with gear!

It is a workout slingin around a steel 120 or 108 tank with weights in your bc already! And I am outta shape....

If it wasnt for diving, I would get no exersice at all!


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

hehe...oke.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

By the way, it is spelt Kari 

Thanks for playing:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Drainage Girl (9/3/2008)*By the way, it is spelt Kari
> 
> Thanks for playing:moon


With Clay, you just have to accept the fact that he is going to spell your name wrong.oke He spells my name John all the time. Even though it's right there in my sig. Just messing with ya bro.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Fit as a Fiddle I tell Ya!!! 



We are getting cut for the Halloween party, Huh Clay... Saturday Oct 18th is just around the corner.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishinFL (9/3/2008)*Fit as a Fiddle I tell Ya!!!
> 
> We are getting cut for the Halloween party, Huh Clay... Saturday Oct 18th is just around the corner.


Reese you have to quite showing the posters that are hanging on your wall.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man...this year I got my custume all planned Reese!!!

And sorry Kari....I got it right now!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO,

That's funny John without the "H"....



Clay-doh, Its up to you to invite all the cool sexy people on the forum.... 

.....And Brandy


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Check the local dive shop, and have them certified.



Shoot, I've seen 8 yr old kids that could free dive with me. It depends on the individual.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

10 years old is as young as you will find a dive shop to certify someone to dive. If you are interested in getting him started though you can look into the SCUBA Rangers program at SCUBA Shack. They run it like a summer camp for the kids.


----------

